# Cat has eye spots and they worry me....



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here has any info on the "spots" that are in my cat Sammys' eyes. He has had one spot on his eye for a long time now and it seems more orangish than brown really. He seems FINE. It does not water. It does not seem to bother him BUT it does seem to be getting more and more spots on it  It is just that I have noticed these discolorations on his eye. I doubt there are any animal opthalmolgists in this tiny rural area but if need be, I suppose I can find one. I am praying it is nothing serious.The looks of it do not bother me at all. I love him and he is not, after all, a show cat. I do want him to be healthy though. I do already have a cat that has hyperthyroid and a dog that is 15 and on pain meds and has trouble walking so it will not be a great thing if we need to get this one major medical help too. Before I get a lecture about having too many pets if I can't afford them... I did not go and get these pets like willingly, I took them in when others dumped them in my neighborhood or threatened to take them to our high kill shelter. (and I have tried to find them homes to no avail. In total I have 4 cats and a Lab I love them all immensely but I would not really have chosen to have 5 pets at this time in my life as I do have scoliosis, spinal stenosis, and degenerative disc disease and other joint problems and have a hard time getting around and looking after them and of course medical bills for them are not fun but I do manage to get to do it all )Anyway if anyone knows what these spots are PLMK (links to what it is appreciate as well) Thank you very much for any help and information.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Lots of info if you google "brown spots cat eye"_

Melanosis. This is when you start to notice little brown spots in your cat's iris that seem to be growing. If the brown spots grow to a point that covers less than 50% of the iris and then stop, then they are probably not a concern. Melanosis is a benign disease process. But if they keep growing until your cat's iris is turning almost completely brown, this could be a progression from benign melanosis to malignant melanoma, and should be checked out by a veterinary ophthalmologist._

Eyes

More details here

Eye Vet - Zigler Veterinary Professional Corporation


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for this link _Doodlebug_. My boy Zuba has a spot on his left eye. In this pic you can see it in the lower part to the right of the pupil. This pic was taken when he was 6 y.o. and now he's almost 9 and the spot is a dark brown and larger than it was. He doesn't seem to have any discomfort and when the vet looked at it 3 yr. ago wasn't too concerned. I'll keep an eye on it more closely now to monitor any changes.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/membe...d-eyed-white-spay-devon-rexes-both-6-y-o.html


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link doodlebug... Sounds scary, but I know I better get him looked at. Does anyone on here know of a cat ophthalmologist in the Fort Wayne IN area I don't think he could travel much further. THANKS


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi marah1115 !

I'm dealing with Iris Melanosis in one of my guys.....more on that later.

You may find that some ophthalmologists may require that your Veterinarian refer you...in any case, this should help: American College of Veterinary Ophthalmologists


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

marah1115 said:


> Thanks for the link doodlebug... Sounds scary, but I know I better get him looked at. *Does anyone on here know of a cat ophthalmologist in the Fort Wayne IN area* I don't think he could travel much further. THANKS


Your vet will give you a referral to an animal eye specialist. They will know where one is. Best wishes!!


----------

